# Just drew a Gila NM elk tag!!!



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey UtahWildlife.net brethren, had to share my good fortune this evening. This was my first year I have ever applied outside of Utah. I decided to put in for a very hard to draw NM archery deer hunt, which I didnt draw. 

But I also put in for a very tough NM elk tag, which I DID draw!!! I am so excited. 

I will be hunting Sep 11 through 18th in Unit 16a of the Gila Mountains of NM. 

I have never been in the area at all, so I am going to be stressing all summer about doing research online, finding help online, lack of scouting, etc. 

Anyway, just wanted to see if any of the trusted sources on here had any experience with hunting elk in this unit of NM.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've guided archery elk on 16a ..

It's been over a decade ago, But I'll bet the elk are still hitt'in the same holes..  

Beautiful country! Fun hunt ,, Could be awesome 8) Water is key there ..


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. Holler if you need some info. That's a great tag.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Congtrats. I've been putting in for 7 years and I've still never drawn. Sounds like a great hunt.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Cant wait to get out there!!! Its going to be a good time!


----------

